

Yes, that's indeed how it is.  - leot
https://github.com/esnme/ultrajson/issues/83#issuecomment-17756447

======
emillon
While the maintainer does not seem very comprehensive, posting this bug report
here is passive aggressive behavior at its best. What do you expect of the
discussion here that could not be more productive there?

~~~
btilly
I upvoted it because the discussion here might make other maintainers of
software aware of how their attitudes are seen by others.

But on this one, is it documented? There are lots of valid reasons to make a
tradeoff like this. If you've made it, and put up big warnings about it, then
failure to respond to those bug reports is quite reasonable.

------
bluedino
It looks like it's a datatype limit, as other python json libraries have a
similar issue:

[http://deron.meranda.us/python/comparing_json_modules/number...](http://deron.meranda.us/python/comparing_json_modules/numbers)

It's probably not a trivial fix/addition and might end up costing the library
some of it's speed.

